# Deliverance Lost question



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So, the BL's description is:

_Corax and the few remaining Raven Guard escaped the massacre at Isstvan V but must now tend their wounds and replenish their numbers before they can return to the fray. *Listless and distraught, the primarch returns to Terra to seek the Emperor’s counsel and is guided to the ancient genetech used to create the first Space Marines*. While he seeks to rebuild his Legion and seek vengeance upon the Emperor’s Children for their betrayal, Corax is unaware that the shadowy agents of the Alpha Legion move among the Raven Guard, and that his own survival has merely been part of a far greater plan_

What I want to know is, we all know about the problems teh Raven Guard had with their gen-tech experiments, but does this means that it was all the Emperor's fault? Or have the sneaky Alpha Legion been up to their own tricks?

guess we'll have to wait for the book to find out 

Rev


----------



## gharbad (Mar 12, 2011)

Im slightly worried about the writer. Gav Thorpe knows how to tell a decent story but most of his work (like the The Sundering - Time of Legends) is very basic and just a sequence of events told without much depth and character. A story like this has so much more potential.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To quote myself from another thread:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It was always established that it was Corax's fault that he turned his Legion into one consisting of monsters and mutants, but the synopsis does seem to suggest that after seeking the Emperor's counsel he was guided to the technology required to rebuild his Legion, but guided by whom is the question. The Emperor? Or perhaps some agent of Chaos, the Alpha Legion perhaps? Maybe they attempt to cause some form of revolution within the Raven Guard by forcing Corax into creating unstable mutants? Just a thought.
> 
> Its also interesting why the Raven Guard sought vengeance specifically on the Emperor's Children, perhaps we will be seeing a fair bit of the III Legion in _Deliverance Lost_:
> 
> _"...the primarch returns to Terra to seek the Emperor’s counsel and is guided to the ancient genetech used to create the first Space Marines. While he seeks to rebuild his Legion and seek vengeance upon the Emperor’s Children for their betrayal..."_


The more I think about it the more I think that it is going to have something to do with the Alpha Legion. It seems that they will play a major role in this novel at least.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

what failures did the raven guard have with the gene-tech?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Corax tried to use cloning tech to rebuild his army but it made twisted, yet strong, mutants.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought the failure was because he attempted to rush the process. Either way I actually hope it's not as simple as the Alpha Legion screwing up his plans. That would be to obvious imo.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Well doesn't necessarily mean it will be the AL. Corax is already in a frail state of mind after Istvan, so it's that much easier for someone (or thing) to whisper him into rushing and making further mistakes in the hope of making him fall onto chaos. T'was the same method used with the other primarchs after all, stressing them untill their mind is pliable.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lastik said:


> Well doesn't necessarily mean it will be the AL. Corax is already in a frail state of mind after Istvan, so it's that much easier for someone (or thing) to whisper him into rushing and making further mistakes in the hope of making him fall onto chaos. T'was the same method used with the other primarchs after all, stressing them untill their mind is pliable.


Ahh...the ways of chaos ) too bad RG didn't turn traitor


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I glad they changed the sub-title to Ghosts of Terra now, instead of reusing the same from Nemesis.  It would be awesome to see more of AL and definitely more of the Emperors Children.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Ahh...the ways of chaos ) too bad RG didn't turn traitor


You can have the Raven Guard and the loyalists get the Night Lords. Deal? . And, to add slightly something useful to the topic, I want this book .


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm so glad that they appear to be factoring in the lesser wrote about legions. Hopefully this will extend to the White Scars since I think they have literally nothing apart from sharing a book with the Raven Guard in Hunt for Voldorius.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think that Gav will have any trouble telling this story. he's sure to pull out all the stops for Deliverance Lost. it's almost a guarantee.

CP


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm so glad that they appear to be factoring in the lesser wrote about legions. Hopefully this will extend to the White Scars since I think they have literally nothing apart from sharing a book with the Raven Guard in Hunt for Voldorius.


Savage Scars?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Savage Scars isn't a HH book though so we still don't know what they were up to while the mighty Sons of Russ were doing all the fighting and drinking all the space mead!


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Savage Scars isn't a HH book though so we still don't know what they were up to while the mighty Sons of Russ were doing all the fighting and drinking all the space mead!


I know, but neither is Hunt for Vodorius which the person I quoted referred to.

Dont get me wrong I would love a White Scar Horus Heresy Novel, just pointing out they are not quite as hard done by as words of blood stated.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Still not much unfortunately.


----------

